
Loom Helps Entrepreneurs Lure Freelance Developers with Equity - Elof
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/16/loom/
======
chasewhite
Thanks for the love! Cheers to helping entrepreneurs and freelancers bring
their ideas to life. _high five emoji_

------
sharemywin
Seems odd to me that some of the projects people are offering <=15% equity for
building a product.

~~~
chasewhite
Hey sharemywin, can you clarify what you mean? I'm the founder of Loom and I'd
like to provide any additional insight possible.

~~~
sharemywin
just saw some people offering only 5% equity to build out there project. That
juts seems awful low that all.

